# Beekeeper's tool ID



## Rob H. (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm trying to find out how this tool was used, I was told that it was for making some kind of box that was placed into a bee hive. Does anyone happen to have a couple of photos that show this tool in use? Or maybe a link that explains it, I've done some searching but didn't have any luck.

I would also be interested to know if there is a name for this tool.



















Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Not sure. But perhaps it was used to assemble the old basswood comb honey sections before someone invented the section tool assembler.
Ernie


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

That would bee my gues :scratch:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, it was used to assemble basswood sections. The section was folded along the cuts, and the ends were fitted together and placed in notch on handle. Pulling down on the handle forced the finger joints together evenly and without cracking the sections.


----------



## Rob H. (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies. One of my friends sent me a photo of a wood box that the tool is supposedly used with, but I don't see how it fits into the tool. If the notches were put together when both ends were flat it would seem to work fine, but with the pieces at 90 degrees to each other, how does it fit? Maybe I'm missing something here.

There are notches on both ends of the flat wood piece:


----------



## Rob H. (Mar 7, 2010)

Just found out that the tool is a Parker foundation fastener, more info on it can be seen at this link:

http://books.google.com/books?id=HX...=onepage&q=parker foundation fastener&f=false


----------

